# Victor Dog Food



## Mdez

Hey guys, 

I consider myself relatively new here since I don't post that oftern or frequent this site a whole lot. Although I always find tons of uselful information every time I'm here. I currently switched my 1 year old GSD female from Blue Buffalo Wilderness (too rich for her stomach) to Victor Dog Food. From what I know its a family operated business based here in Texas where I live and I have it delivered to my home for free. From what I can tell it looks like a premium dog food for a great price and my GSD loves it!!!! Has anyone else had any luck with this food or have any thoughts? Any thoughts would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Emoore

Yup, I feed it. Love it! I feed the one in the teal/aqua bag. If you do a search under the food section for "Victor" there are a few threads about it.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I've heard nothing but good things about Victor's foods. It looks like very good food based on the ingredients and GA, and I've heard it is a great bargain for the quality. 

I wish it was available in my area. If it was availabl to me locally (or if they sold it through an online distributor) it would definitely be a food I would consider trying at some point.


----------



## 3weims

*found it online*



Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about Victor's foods. It looks like very good food based on the ingredients and GA, and I've heard it is a great bargain for the quality.
> 
> I wish it was available in my area. If it was availabl to me locally (or if they sold it through an online distributor) it would definitely be a food I would consider trying at some point.


We love Victor. Our breeder shipped or first puppy on it (Hi-Pro) and we haven't left the brand. All 3 of our Weims look & feel great. I have them all on Grain-Free now. It was hard to stay loyal to the brand because it isn't available in NY. I buy it online at Rocketpets and SportDogFood.com. I think Sportdogfood has the whole line Rocket only has the GF. Shipping a little expensive depending on where you live. good luck


----------



## Annebri

Hello - I've been going over the posts about Victor dog food and just wanted to double check on something. Our GSD puppy is 9 weeks now. She was on Victor puppy brand at the breeder and we got a baggy of it when we picked her up. We tried to gradually swift to another brand (Nutro large breed puppy) but after few days (and probably too much new kibble mixed in) she threw up four times and upchucked everything. She was ok by the evening and we went back to all Victor. And she's doing fine now. My question is - as this brand does not indicate it being for 'large breed puppies' is it ok to continue to feed it to our, now 6.8lb, puppy (she was the smallest of litter)? She has gained little over a pound in a week.


----------



## DaisyDaws

Brando is on the Victor Salmon and Sweet Potato and loves it, and seems to be thriving. We plan on keeping him on it. From my understanding from our breeder it is great for large breeds, all her dogs are on it. My husband actually tasted it and says it does indeed taste like salmon! ;-)


----------



## Emoore

Annebri said:


> Hello - I've been going over the posts about Victor dog food and just wanted to double check on something. Our GSD puppy is 9 weeks now. She was on Victor puppy brand at the breeder and we got a baggy of it when we picked her up. We tried to gradually swift to another brand (Nutro large breed puppy) but after few days (and probably too much new kibble mixed in) she threw up four times and upchucked everything. She was ok by the evening and we went back to all Victor. And she's doing fine now. My question is - as this brand does not indicate it being for 'large breed puppies' is it ok to continue to feed it to our, now 6.8lb, puppy (she was the smallest of litter)? She has gained little over a pound in a week.



Victor doesn't actually have a "puppy" formula. Their ones for puppies are actually "Active dog and puppy" and are safe for all life stages including large breed puppies. And in my opinion Victor is a better food than nutro.


----------



## LARHAGE

Annbrei, feed the formula Emoore mentioned, I feed that to my 4 month old puppy and she is doing fantastic, beautiful coat and texture, all my dogs eat Victor and Fromm.


----------



## dogfaeries

Ditto on the Victor. I rotate between Victor and Fromms too.


----------



## Nic_Shepherd

My pups breeder started our pup on victor, don't remember which one. But he's six months old now and eats the professional formula in the purple bag. Not sure if that's the best or another formula would be better, but he loves it. He's thriving and around 50 pounds.


----------



## superpanjy

It's good to know Victor is one of the good choices for GSD puppy. 
I will pick my puppy in 2 wks at age of 10 weeks. My breeder gives him CANIDAE All Life Stages Formula. I read online about it, good/bad. I think I will order one bag of Canidae, so I can slowly switch to Victor. 
I am in San Jose, CA, if you know any pet stores carry Victore products, may I please ask you send me the address? can we order online? Thank you


----------



## Annebri

Hello again! Our Heila is now 4 and 1/2 months old - been gaining steadily, still on the small side, weighs about 21-22lbs now. Has had no problem finishing her meals (3x a day at this point still), and acts healthy, energetic etc. She has had a couple bouts of diarrhea, likely from eating EVERYTHING she sees in the back yard, but back to normal within a day. 

My question is: lately she has not been hungry in the mornings especially. I wouldn't worry so much, but she is small and I want her to keep growing and gaining weight. Could the lack of appetite be part of teething? Or is she training me to mix can food with kibble? we've done that after her diarrhea incidents, with a low fat can food from the vet, and just finished the can, so back to kibble and yogurt (with teaspoon of pumpkin), which she usually likes! 

If we would mix bit of can food with her Victor (active dog/puppy) kibble, what would be a good choice? Not too expensive and ok for a puppy. Just want her to keep eating! She lost over a pound last time with the diarrhea, and we were little concerned. Also we have given her slightly bigger portions than the package instructions spell out (1 and 1/4 cup for a 20lb pup seemed awful little! -our vet suggested bigger amount too)


----------



## Annebri

Superpanjy - don't know about stores for Victor in Cali (we are on east coast) but we ordered ours online and got free shipping (googled it), we're pleased with the price for good quality kibble.


----------



## Galathiel

At about that time, I think I had switched my pup to 2 meals a day (morning and evening). That worked well for us.


----------



## Ashley_M

Mdez where do you order this to get free shipping?


----------



## dogfaeries

Nic_Shepherd said:


> My pups breeder started our pup on victor, don't remember which one. But he's six months old now and eats the professional formula in the purple bag. Not sure if that's the best or another formula would be better, but he loves it. He's thriving and around 50 pounds.


Mine eat the Victor in the purple bag too. Same formula that my breeder feeds, and all the corgi people I know feed it.


----------



## abperrigin

Our GSD is 11 weeks old and has been on Wellness dog food. We have had a few problems with her and diarrhea too (atleast once every couple of days). We just switched her to Victor and have nothing but good things to say about the food! I was a little leary about switching her to a food that I had never heard of but so thankful that we found it and switched!


----------



## Jbugs123

abperrigin said:


> Our GSD is 11 weeks old and has been on Wellness dog food. We have had a few problems with her and diarrhea too (atleast once every couple of days). We just switched her to Victor and have nothing but good things to say about the food! I was a little leary about switching her to a food that I had never heard of but so thankful that we found it and switched!


Which Victor did you purchase? My boy is having the same problem so I bought the High Energy in the Red bag. Just wondering if I should return it and buy a different one.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

The original post is from 2015.


----------

